# If you want to make a mother angry....



## equalitynow (Mar 22, 2009)

give one of her children a right that you deny the other. And if you want to break a mother's heart, force one of her children to move far away from her in order to keep his household together. That's what the U.S. government has done to our family, and thousands of others in similar circumstances.

My daughter and her partner were married last September in his homeland. Because they are an opposite-sex couple, his immigration status was assured from the moment they became engaged, and he is now on the path to American citizenship.

My son and his partner are a same-sex couple, which means that even though they have been together for 8 years, they have no relationship in the eyes of United States law. Because of that, our government has given my son a heartbreaking choice: to be with his partner, he has to give up his home, his job, his car, his mother, his sister, his grandmother, and move to another continent to start over with nothing.

We have one glimmer of hope: the Uniting American Families Act (UAFA), which would allow my son to sponsor his partner in the same way my daughter, has sponsored hers. I know it's not likely to be passed in time to allow my son to stay here and bring his partner back home, but I will continue to urge Congress to pass this important legislation and allow me to bring my family back together."
--Janet Dagley, New Jersey

Please support Janet, same-sex couples and their families by calling on Congress to pass UAFA. You will be updated as the legislation moves forward.

Your Statement of Support

I call on Congress to pass the Uniting American Families Act (UAFA) and end the unequal treatment of same-sex couples by our immigration system.

http://org2.democracyinaction.org/o/...etition_KEY=42

*WE DO NEED YOUR SUPPORT! PLEASE SIGN THE PETITION!

THANK YOU!*


----------



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

Different but similar topic here: Lack of vaccine exemptions.

Here in Mississippi, parents are denied the right to refuse any "required" vaccines and still utilize schools and daycares.

My children are excluded from school. It's not that I'm crazy about any MS schools anyway, but it's still infuriating that my family and others like ours are denied equal rights because of a valid medical decision.

I am working with a group which is striving to change the exemption laws here. Please visit the link in my signature to donate to our cause.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

yes, it's a dismal situation - one that is definitely heartbreaking.

I hope that this can be passed.


----------



## punkrockmomma (Jan 29, 2008)

I signed the petition. I will always support anything that has to with equal rights for same-sex couples.


----------



## Subliime (Mar 24, 2007)

Did Iowa just make same sex marriages legal? or have I been misinformed? Could that possibly give them some loophole?


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma1325* 
Different but similar topic here: Lack of vaccine exemptions.

Here in Mississippi, parents are denied the right to refuse any "required" vaccines and still utilize schools and daycares.

My home state of West Virginia has the same problem. I wrote to the congressman of my hometown and explained to him why I would not be returning to that area (my son being denied education due to our religious beliefs). I never got a response.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Today was a great day in Vermont







http://www.wcax.com/global/story.asp?s=10143110








:







:







:


----------



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Subliime* 
Did Iowa just make same sex marriages legal? or have I been misinformed? Could that possibly give them some loophole?

Yep, we have marriage equality in Mass, Vermont, Conneticut and Iowa. (and my home state, Maine, has a bill in the house now... We'll see.)

But going state by state doesn't effect the fed. laws for the purpose of immigration.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zahirakids* 
Today was a great day in Vermont







http://www.wcax.com/global/story.asp?s=10143110








:







:







:

Yes! I am a proud Vermonter (no thanks to our gov who vetoed it, but it got overridden!!!!)


----------



## mama516/419 (Feb 15, 2009)

I 'll sign too ! I remember when some "not so nice" ppl left a message on my answering machine urging me to attend a protest trying to get the judges in Mass suspended or something so they could take away the right to marry in Mass . I dont know why they called me but my BFF and I went down there to Oppose them thinking that there would surely be a protest from GLSA there , but we were the only 2 against the mob . I am so glad we went and we got lots of positive feed back from passerby
Best of luck to your son and his partner








Peace


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *femalephish* 
Yep, we have marriage equality in Mass, Vermont, Conneticut and Iowa. (and my home state, Maine, has a bill in the house now... We'll see.)

But going state by state doesn't effect the fed. laws for the purpose of immigration.

PLEASE answer a question for me (anyone!)! I am doing a paper (due tomorrow, I'm such a procrastinator) regarding same-sex marriage. If every last state legalizes same-sex marriage, will there still be this federal immigration problem? Will the federal government have to recognize same-sex marriages in addition to (or before) the states? I'm very opinionated on this issue, but not very educated


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramama* 
PLEASE answer a question for me (anyone!)! I am doing a paper (due tomorrow, I'm such a procrastinator) regarding same-sex marriage. If every last state legalizes same-sex marriage, will there still be this federal immigration problem? Will the federal government have to recognize same-sex marriages in addition to (or before) the states? I'm very opinionated on this issue, but not very educated










Yes, because the defense of marriage act and immigration laws have to be changed separately. No, even if all 50 states had legal same sex marriage, the federal law (defense of marriage act) makes the feds not treat those couples equally.


----------



## equalitynow (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for your support and signing the petition!

United by Love-Divided by Law


----------



## equalitynow (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
Yes, because the defense of marriage act and immigration laws have to be changed separately. No, even if all 50 states had legal same sex marriage, the federal law (defense of marriage act) makes the feds not treat those couples equally.


Exactly.Thank you!


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

Signed it and I'm passing it along to my friends.


----------

